# Orgie zum Flammenden Eis - Dienstag 8. Dezember



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (27. November 2009)

Am Dienstag den achten des Monats Dezember zu achten Abendstunde wird im Dalaraner Untergrund ein rauschendes Fest gefeiert. Ajay Grüns Tavere "Zur Zauberkrähe" wird überquellen mit tanzenden Massen, Glücksspielern, Händlern, Freudenmädchen, Gauklern und Preiskämpfern. Bringt Kätzchen als Wetteinsatz mit, bretzelt Eure schlaffen Körper auf, verliert Eure Unschuld, lasst Euch die Zukunft voraussagen, findet Euer Glück und feiert mit den Schatzsuchern.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OOC:
Jeder ist zum mitmachen eingeladen. Egal ob als Kellner, Tänzer, Preiskämpfer, Händler, Gaukler oder einfach als Gast.
Es wird als Begleitmusik eine Playlist auf youtube geben, die unser Plattenaufleger Dave zusammenbastelt. Der Link wird kurz vorher bekanntgegeben.
Sämtliche Wetten werden um Kätzchen gespielt. Wetten um Gold sind wegen den Nutzungsregeln problematisch. Mitglieder der Horde können im Nethersturm bei Händler Rashaad (http://de.wowhead.com/?npc=20980) Siamkatzen kaufen. Die Allianz wird in Elwynn oder Sturmwind fündig.
Wir suchen Preiskämpfer, die sich duellieren möchten.
Wir suchen Künstler und Tänzer, insbesondere auch eingespielte Gruppen. Wir haben sehr viele Ideen aber wollen nicht alles hier im Forum vorwegnehmen. Meldet Euch bei Hildegard, wenn Ihr mitmachen wollt.
Wir wollen definitiv kein E-RP (Stichwort Freudenmädchen und knackige Männchen). Wer sowas gut andeuten kann ist herzlich willkommen, eindeutige Emotes und ähnliches bitte nicht.
Bei Fragen an Hildegard, Rizziye, Naradiya oder Davedatlay wenden. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

YouTube Playlist, der Soundtrack zur Orgie, gebastelt von Davedatlay:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqrfDNHnevU...&playnext=1


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (8. Dezember 2009)

Heute abend ab 20 Uhr geht es los. Die von unserem Plattenaufleger Dave zusammengebastelte youtube Playlist findet Ihr hier:


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (8. Dezember 2009)

Hier der korrekte Link (Dave hat nochmal gebastelt):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqrfDNHnevU...&playnext=1


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (9. Dezember 2009)

> Nun, dann spanne ich Euch nicht länger auf die Folter und lasse Bilder sprechen. Achtung: Es sind sehr viele, und trotzdem nur eine kleine Auswahl davon, was gestern verknipst wurde.
> 
> Nach Wunsch bearbeite ich gern noch das ein oder andere Foto für unsere Startseite. Einfach bescheid geben.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keylen111 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss ja nicht... ich bin von der Aldor. Aber irgendwie sieht das für mich wie ein OOCler Treffen aus die ein bisschen rumtanzen... oder eher, Goldhain + Silbermond versammelt...


----------

